# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  PHP & Mysql

## AngelinA3

Pershendetje, kam shume deshire te mesoj gjuhen PHP&Mysql, ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni me literature,liber apo tutoriale, menyren me efikase per te pervetesuar kete gjuhe.Ju faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Pershendetje Angeline,

sa t'njof nga ketu, ishe me vullnet te furishem mo goce. Plot projekte e deshira e gjona tjera, respekt.  :buzeqeshje: 
PHP eshte nje gjuhe programuese e familjes se gjuheve skriptuese dhe procesohet menjehere nga kompiluesi, kurse MySQL eshe sistemi i databazes qe ben rusjtjen e te dhemave. 

Te dyja sistemet PHP dhe MySQL jane falas dhe jane me te perhapurat ne internet, kur vie ne pyetje programimi dinamik i faqeve dhe sistemeve ne internet, kurse MySQL eshte e fuqishme edhe si databaze per perdorim te sistemeve lokale. Kam hasur ne databaza te menagjuara bga MySQL qe tejkalojne te.dhena me madhesi pertej dhjetera terrabyte me nje shpejtesi te arsyeshme.

PHP edhte gjuhe e lehte per tu mesuar, sintaksa eshte pothuaj e perafert me gjuhet e familjes C dhe variablat nuk kane nevoje te deklarohen eksplicit, por por konvertohen automatikisht nga kompileri, megjithse keto mund te specifikohen edhe ne menyren implicite (string)$myString.Poashtu mundeson edhe programimin e orientiar ne objekte.

Nje gje negative ka kjo gjuhe, ajo eshte se kur projektet. behen te medha dhe duke u nderlidhur me sintaksen e HTML, bohen shume te papershtatshme dhe te nderlikuara per te punuar me to,

<php
 echo 'Hello Angelina'
?>

Ne www.php.net gjen spjegime dhe shembuj, kurse une i kam dhe ca DVD ne kompjuter, ku spjegohet ne tutorials si te perdoret ne menyre shume te sukseshme, por se di se si do te mund ti dergoja (>5gb).

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

oreks te keshe & kohe per lexim

http://it-ebooks.info

----------


## AngelinA3

hot_prinz shume faleminderit per mendimin  :buzeqeshje:  dhe pergjigjen gjithashtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AngelinA3

DiGiT@LiFE shume faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Abrakatabra83

www.tizag.com
www.w3schools.com/php/

----------


## GjimiGJ

Pershendetje,

Nese deshironi te mesoni PHP&MYSQL ju ftoj te regjistroheni ne www.unejamkoder.com dhe te mesoni SHQIP .

Mesoni Shqip dhe FALAS

----------


## AngelinA3

Shume faleminderit per pergjigjet  :buzeqeshje:

----------

